# My first Powerlifting Meet



## fubaseball (Nov 12, 2014)

As y'all know I'm a strongman through and through. I started dating a girl that does powerlifting and she talked me into doing a meet. 8 weeks of powerlifting training and took 3rd in the open 220lb class. First meet and I totaled 1710. Left a lot on the platform in my deadlift, but my third attempt I went for a APA record and made to big of a jump haha oh well, here's my video. Just so y'all know, the last 8 weeks is first time training my bench press in years, so go easy on my bench. My squat was a 73lb PR also

[ame]http://youtu.be/ofxvT239xrQ[/ame]


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking good brother


----------



## GastrocGuy (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol, the things we do for love! Congrats on the powerlifting!

Wait until you meet a fitness competitor who convinces you to shave all your body hair, slip into a speedo, and paint yourself orange !

Be sure to youtube that one, lol ! Congrats again, bro!


----------



## MattG (Nov 12, 2014)

Very impressive brother :sSig_goodjob2:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow, fantastic job brother. I am surprised with a total of 1710 was only third, those are atleast a masters total number for 220. That would easily win at most meets...1700 is serious business. 

Hawk


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 13, 2014)

GastrocGuy said:


> Lol, the things we do for love! Congrats on the powerlifting!
> 
> Wait until you meet a fitness competitor who convinces you to shave all your body hair, slip into a speedo, and paint yourself orange !
> 
> Be sure to youtube that one, lol ! Congrats again, bro!


Well I've always wanted to do a PLing meet, just no one to EVER push me to do it haha


----------



## AnaSCI (Nov 13, 2014)

Good job fubb! Congrats


----------



## srd1 (Nov 13, 2014)

Awsome brother!!!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 13, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> Wow, fantastic job brother. I am surprised with a total of 1710 was only third, those are atleast a masters total number for 220. That would easily win at most meets...1700 is serious business.
> 
> Hawk


First was Tee Cummins who totaled 1923 or 1928 I forget haha then the guy that got 2nd totaled 1720. So if I had been smarter with my third deadlift I'd have smoked him... 

The thing that hurt me most I believe was I stopped drinking water at noon Thursday and didn't get to weigh in till 5pm Friday. So I had 15hrs to recover from 29hrs without fluids


chicken_hawk said:


> Wow, fantastic job brother. I am surprised with a total of 1710 was only third, those are atleast a masters total number for 220. That would easily win at most meets...1700 is serious business.
> 
> Hawk


----------



## psych (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice job bro...sweet beard!!


----------



## BigBob (Nov 14, 2014)

Congrats Dude. Very impressive!


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 14, 2014)

psych said:


> Nice job bro...sweet beard!!


Thanks man! The beard and my deadlift are my pride n joy haha


BigBob said:


> Congrats Dude. Very impressive!


Thanks dude! I appreciate it


----------



## chicken_hawk (Nov 14, 2014)

fubaseball said:


> First was Tee Cummins who totaled 1923 or 1928 I forget haha then the guy that got 2nd totaled 1720. So if I had been smarter with my third deadlift I'd have smoked him...
> 
> The thing that hurt me most I believe was I stopped drinking water at noon Thursday and didn't get to weigh in till 5pm Friday. So I had 15hrs to recover from 29hrs without fluids



The water cut kills us all brother. Your never as strong as you know you are. Nonetheless, many guys will retire from Pling never having reached a 1700 raw total. Truly impressed.

Hawk


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 15, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> The water cut kills us all brother. Your never as strong as you know you are. Nonetheless, many guys will retire from Pling never having reached a 1700 raw total. Truly impressed.
> 
> Hawk


Thanks man! That means a lot


----------



## Alinshop (Nov 19, 2014)

Keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## psych (Nov 19, 2014)

I normally cut about 20 pounds of water. This meet in december will only be 10. I got a system to cutting weight. if you need help cutting him me a PM. 12+ hours no fluids is to much. The longer to are out of hydration the longer it is to put back on.


----------



## fubaseball (Nov 23, 2014)

psych said:


> I normally cut about 20 pounds of water. This meet in december will only be 10. I got a system to cutting weight. if you need help cutting him me a PM. 12+ hours no fluids is to much. The longer to are out of hydration the longer it is to put back on.


I agree... I didn't want to go that long, but Bobby Myers didn't help me much. Missed my weight by 1.1lbs and he told me soon as I get it off to call him and he'd weigh me again. 11:45am I got it off and called him... No answer and never heard from him till evening weigh ins


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 28, 2014)

Hey Fu nice meet! I can see the ton in your future.  THX   T


----------



## mechace1 (Dec 2, 2014)

hell of a first meet brother, like others have said 1710 is an extremely competitive total especially as a first meet. also competing against tee is awesome


----------



## Alinshop (Dec 3, 2014)

When is your next meet?


----------



## fubaseball (Dec 10, 2014)

Alin, I did a meet this past weekend. About to post video


----------



## vernall (May 10, 2016)

:love1: wow it is fantastic


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 12, 2016)

vernall said:


> :love1: wow it is fantastic



You've been warned about bumping old threads, what is it you cannot understand about that?  Last warning.


----------



## lunasal (Jun 21, 2016)

wow, that's really impressive!


----------

